# Color disqualification?



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone here put their V in dog shows? If so, I would like to hear your thoughts on my V's coat color. Ultimately it doesn't matter because we bought him to be a family pet first and foremost...but I plan on eventually doing field trials with him and if he excels I would consider breeding if he passes the standard AKC specs. I've been reading about the color on the official AKC site and it states that if your V's coat is "pale yellow" that's considered faulty. But at the same time the specs say the coat should be "Golden rust in varying shades". Looking for anyone with show experience that can tell me if my Vs coat is more towards that "pale yellow" or considered an acceptable "golden rust". This seems stupid simple but really I can't tell . I tried to post the pics of him in different lighting.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've always thought of the pale yellow color mentioned to be more like a yellow lab. Does your breeder show and how does his color compare to his parents? Doesn't look too light to me, but I don't show.


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

My breeder doesn't show as far as I know but she does do field trials with her female. I've seen pictures of the father (Omega from the Busch's line) and he doesn't look as light as his son...but it's tough to tell from the pics. As for comparisons to the mother, I've seem her in person multiple times and he's definitely lighter than her. He was actually one of the lighter puppies but we fell in love with him as soon as we saw him so it didn't matter at that point (and still not so much now). Just more curious than anything...the AKC descriptions seem very wish washy to me.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Do not show my girl either. But the colour seems ok to me. Is there a difference between AKC and CKC colour standards? Dharma's dad is a very different colour too- Very Dark rust with some red/brown. He has a very striking colour compared to most Vs I have seen. Will be interesting to see what others think.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The color is secondary to the Health certifications... DNA should show no recessive genes, or at least, know which ones your dog carries so as not to breed with another carrier and dispose all of your puppies to life threatening and life long malady's. You can look at the AKC UKC Standards for the breed and get Physical characteristic preferences... but the quality comes from within.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Never... judge a book by its cover, or wine by its label... or the dog by its color !!!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 7, 2014)

There is an interesting read about the coat color on the forum. Just search for: correct hungariab vizsla color. ....

I also don't think your V is too light. Mine is the same color and is recognised by KUSA. His mom was a SA champ and has same coat.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

when you read the AKC standard the color that is given covers a wide range of shades - most important is the amount of white and it's placement - show or field most great breeders strive for no WHITE


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Might be a little more information than what you were asking for, but it does explain white markings on Vizslas. 
http://homepage.usask.ca/~schmutz/dogspots.html

I have only seen two vizslas in my life that had close to the pale yellow color.
The dogs were owned by a older Hungarian gentleman.
He had pictures of the Vs he had owned in his home land, and pictures of his Vs in New York when he first immigrated to the US.
I would never be disrespectful, and tell him his dogs did not fit the AKC standard. Maybe its us that would not fit the original breeders standers. If they could not breed the white marking out of the breed, what makes us think that we can, or should.
Sometimes I think we put to much value on the pups color, or markings, and less on the over all pup.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - just answered the ? if you want 2 show in AKC - now the otherside - trials & hunt tests put on by AKC clubs - been 2 many of them - the pup is judged in the field - yet 2c them check 4 conformation or color - just want the registration # - right or wrong ! the AKC sets the standards 4 the breed here in the USA - yes I belive we have 2 have standards to protect the breed - if not some puppy mill would breed minitures that could V registered LOL !!!!!!


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies all! As always very helpful!


----------

